# Hornets @ 76ers...1/23.07...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

@









6:00pm CST​
This is the first meeting of the season between these clubs. Don't forget, free NBA League Pass this week.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/games/20070123/NOKPHI/preview.html

Sixers are using a really tall frontcourt by using both Hunter and Dalembert.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm not worried, I feel confident about this game. The Hornets should be able to get a win, if not they should stop talking playoffs.


----------



## Aussie_Baller (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah this is the first game in a while I expect us to win.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Aussie_Baller said:


> Yeah this is the first game in a while I expect us to win.


Haha, but it's time to get a little confidence on the team, West is back and plays like he missed no games, Bobby is playing well again, and we won some games in a row.

If the team keeps it up, winning some, losing some, when Paul returns, we can make a push. It was this little run that gave my confidence up again.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Was that Rodney Carney that bounced off the top of Mason's back and nothing was called?

The Hornets had better not go in this game looking at the Sixers record and take them lightly.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I believe they did take them lightly. They really need to step it up in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

They'd better give West more touches.

Are the refs tired or something? Looks like they blow the whistle on every trip down the floor.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

They are playing terrible right now. I still don't see the point of having Marc Jackson out there instead of the rookies. But I'll stop beating that dead horse.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> They are playing terrible right now. I still don't see the point of having Marc Jackson out there instead of the rookies. But I'll stop beating that dead horse.


I agree. He must owe Marc's daddy a favor or something. LOL!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh... Sweet child of mine, we're losing vs the Sixers.....

Where do we go now?

Team not playing well...


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

This is what I get for feeling confident about the Hornets. We still have the 2nd half.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> This is what I get for feeling confident about the Hornets. We still have the 2nd half.


I feel the same...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Down 14 at halftime. :no: 

Phoenix has 76pts at halftime. Some teams end up with 76 as their final score and they have it at halftime. LOL!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Chandler with 1 reb. When Tyson picks up his 4th foul, Scott had better put Simmons or Armstrong in.


----------



## Aussie_Baller (Nov 6, 2006)

Bah this is crap. Only 3 players with more than 3 points. We really have to beat teams like the 76ers if we want to push for the playoffs even without Paul and Peja.

Tyson is playing terrible. Bench him please! 2 pts and 1 reb wtf? hes getting killed by Dalembert!!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

He needs to put Simmons in. Dalembert is now sitting with 4 fouls.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

West is struggling with his mid range game tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Do they not know that Korver can shoot? LOL!!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

11 down.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Unbelievable. I think putting the team through that heavy practice on yesterday, did the opposite of what it was suppose to do. They are playing with no energy.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Unbelievable. I think putting the team through that heavy practice on yesterday, did the opposite of what it was suppose to do. They are playing with no energy.


Scott sucks. Has he even stood up tonight other than to go to the locker room at halftime? And then they have Toronto tomorrow. They'll get whipped again.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I really hope they get themselves together before Friday. We only get 6 games and I've already suffered through two blow outs.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow, it got close...... no it didn't


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

They shouldn't have waited until the last 4 minutes to start playing hard. Tomorrow Toronto will spank their booties.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I really thought we had this one, they played so well against the Lakers. Toronto tomorrow, hopefully, we at least play a competitive game. We were never in this one. Well I have to go to work in the morning, but I might check out a little of the Denver game.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

West is rebounding in a very awesome way since he came back, I hope he keeps up.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> West is rebounding in a very awesome way since he came back, I hope he keeps up.



I agree supermati. He's taken up right where he left off. Nice to see.


----------

